# Sony BDP-S550 and The Dark Night help



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Can someone help me out with this odd question?

When I watch the Dark Night on my BDP-S550 Blu Ray and my panasonic AX-200u, I get black lines on the top and bottom on most scenes, but they go away on some scenes.

What am I missing here?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe automatic change of ratios??? ...by malfunction, DVD wasn't recorded properly...:huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You have the version with the IMax scenes interspersed among the standard film scenes. The Imax scenes will not have bars, the standard films scenes will. This is how it's supposed to be to preserve the aspect ration of the original sources.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

You are right! The imax scenes are interposed throughout.

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Love this movie...The IMAX scenes look amazing, crystal clear. Now they need to start filming entire movies with IMAX film. That would be impressive!


----------

